# Dana 630i series Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/dana_600i.png[/img]*Dana 630i Series Speakers*

Dana has introduced their second generation of home speakers, which aims to pack big sound into a small, yet very attractive package. Whether you are building your first home theater, or tweaking your 2-channel setup, the Dana 600i series can fill even larger rooms with big sound. Their glassy smooth hardwood veneer finish will definitely turn a few heads as well. Pair good looks and performance with The Audio Insider’s 30-day satisfaction guarantee, and you may just need to give these a try!

Read The Full Review


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks to a tip from HTS member tesseract, I see that theaudioinsider.com is offering model year closeout discounts on the Dana speakers! Head over here and use code 'Dana25' at checkout for 25% off!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice review Peter... :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent review Peter - thanks! :T


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Peter. I'll PM you about finishing things up...


----------

